# Arkansas Bound!



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

It's only taken them 8 months to decide when they're sending me, but I just got the official word that August 1st is my report date to Arkansas!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Congrats on the new gig? or at least new location. 
Look at it like this you will not have to shovel your winter precipitation. 
Send me your new address and I will send you a "house warming" present.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

You there yet?....I bet no one will even notice the MA accent. :grin2:


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

ForMud said:


> You there yet?....I bet no one will even notice the MA accent. :grin2:


Not his, but definitely his wife's! Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I wasntbraised here @ForMud , im the only person around here without an accent! @kacey , im surebthe new addy is already floating around

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Dran said:


> I wasntbraised here @*ForMud* , im the only person around here without an accent! @*kacey* , im surebthe new addy is already floating around
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 Sigh your going to make me go find a BOTL willing to share your address. :frown2:
Read with heavy southern drawl

That's a drubbin ya can expect fer that. Might be I'll have ta reach out ta one of ma kin down that way. 
So when do you move into your new place? I woudn't want my cigars arriving before you get comfie.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

August 1st i leave ma, so i should be there by the 5th.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

You will love my birth state but hate August there. All my extended family still live in the north eastern corner. What area are you moving to?


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Packing sucks.....safe travels to the new pad. Just in time for high humidity and all the bugs....Woohoo!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

csk415 said:


> You will love my birth state but hate August there. All my extended family still live in the north eastern corner. What area are you moving to?


Dardanelle area, right where that levee broke.


Hickorynut said:


> Packing sucks.....safe travels to the new pad. Just in time for high humidity and all the bugs....Woohoo!


About 2/3 of our stuff is already there. Of the other 1/3, most of its already packed. Only loose stuff is our cloths and beds.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm not to far from there right now..... well 200 miles isn't far for a trucker anyway... 
I'm sitting in Joplin for the next 34+ hours. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Seems like you pass by the fly over states more than here. . may have a chance to meet up @Peapaw

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> Seems like you pass by the fly over states more than here. . may have a chance to meet up @Peapaw
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


It's possible, especially while I'm doing this fully over the road driving to get caught up on bills.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> It's possible, especially while I'm doing this fully over the road driving to get caught up on bills.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


If you come Portland way give me a holler. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

kacey said:


> If you come Portland way give me a holler. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I will.

I need to compile a list of BOTLs who are willing to meet up and their general location.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> I will.
> 
> I need to compile a list of BOTLs who are willing to meet up and their general location.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That might be a long list


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh yeah, where are you from? This means you just might make it up to Nashville for a smoke one day!


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

kacey said:


> That might be a long list


4 or 5 maybe.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dran said:


> Dardanelle area, right where that levee broke.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Beautiful country in that area.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Oh yeah, where are you from? This means you just might make it up to Nashville for a smoke one day!


Nashville is a 4 hour trip from home in Oxford, Al. 
I used to be based out of gladeville/mt. Juliet just off of 840

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Sorry for hijacking your thread @Dran.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Don't worry @Peapaw, his opinion doesn't count until we get the new address. Congrats @Dran but we're still going to need it.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

No sweat @Peapaw! These things happen!! We're like a bunch of dumb dogs in here. We see a squirrel and run after it!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Dran said:


> Dardanelle area, right where that levee broke.About 2/3 of our stuff is already there. Of the other 1/3, most of its already packed. Only loose stuff is our cloths and beds.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I just looked it up.....That's in "Yell County"....... I bet that's where my wife's family is from.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks like a nice spot.... I hope everything goes well 

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Dran said:


> It's only taken them 8 months to decide when they're sending me, but I just got the official word that August 1st is my report date to Arkansas!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Best wishes and Lots of luck!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Does anybody know of a company that rents RV's for one way travel? I'm thinking this would be the best option. Traveling with a cat, itll be hard to find hotels thatll take us. Additionally, all the extra space to shove stuff into would be nice! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dran said:


> Does anybody know of a company that rents RV's for one way travel? I'm thinking this would be the best option. Traveling with a cat, itll be hard to find hotels thatll take us. Additionally, all the extra space to shove stuff into would be nice!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


There used to be an outfit called Cruse America, don't know if there still around or not.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dran said:


> Does anybody know of a company that rents RV's for one way travel? I'm thinking this would be the best option. Traveling with a cat, itll be hard to find hotels thatll take us. Additionally, all the extra space to shove stuff into would be nice!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


UHaul box truck. Used them all the time when I was riding dirt bikes. Slept in the back of it over the weekends. We also had a generator and widow unit to keep it cool on the hot days. :grin2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

csk415 said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know of a company that rents RV's for one way travel? I'm thinking this would be the best option. Traveling with a cat, itll be hard to find hotels thatll take us. Additionally, all the extra space to shove stuff into would be nice!
> ...


Yup, cheap and easy. I have slept in the back of a uhaul a few times with an air mattress it's just fine.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Just saw this thread, I am a little late. Congratulations on the move! I am sure you will not miss Massachusetts. I am counting the days until I am able to move South.

Awesome, good luck!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm still stuck here for a few more weeks, heading out on the morning of the 30th, and not looking back!! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Dran said:


> I'm still stuck here for a few more weeks, heading out on the morning of the 30th, and not looking back!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Never look back! If you get lonely, I can send you a picture of Boston anytime you want. Like I said, I can't wait to escape Massachusetts. As soon as my prison sentence is up, I am gone.

The wife can stay if she wants. For some strange reason she enjoys the snow.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I enjoyed it up until about 5 years ago... Guess 30 years of ohio and upstate NY snows finally Got to me.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Plotting a course for home, low and behold.... I'm driving right past the CI sotre in Bethlehem! Pit stop!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> Plotting a course for home, low and behold.... I'm driving right past the CI sotre in Bethlehem! Pit stop!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


The CI Super store is in Hamburg, pa about 40 miles further on 78.

Hit both!!!!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> The CI Super store is in Hamburg, pa about 40 miles further on 78.
> 
> Hit both!!!!


Nah, just one for me, but Hamburg is a much better option! Named after my favorite food!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Dran said:


> Nah, just one for me, but Hamburg is a much better option! Named after my favorite food!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


This cannot end well.......better rent a car topper for that stop....:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> This cannot end well.......better rent a car topper for that stop....:grin2::grin2:


Haha!!! Sure it'll be fine.... I prefer tax free online shopping!! While it lasts

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> Haha!!! Sure it'll be fine.... I prefer tax free online shopping!! While it lasts
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


They have a buy 5 get one free deal in store. Of course it's the cheapest one you've but still.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Peapaw said:


> They have a buy 5 get one free deal in store. Of course it's the cheapest one you've but still.


You're not helping Sam....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> You're not helping Sam....
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


You know we're all a bunch of enablers around here.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Ill buy a couple and smoke one of my own... Just stopping in to say i went... And to get out of the car for a while!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

D-1: packing up the cars to head out in the morning... Its only a 23 hour drive, but we are breaking it down into a 4 day trip! It's really happening! Almost surreal. 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Drive safe bro


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Drive safe and best of luck


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Safe trip Joe, oh and we need your new addy :wink2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll update my profile for you maniacs... Just dontbstart shipping till friday. Need a few days to get the box set up. Previous owner had a PO box.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

See ya Thursday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Have a safe trip bro

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Safe travels man and good luck with the unpacking!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Day one, the long day, knocked out! Only 6.5, 6, and 3 hr days left!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> Day one, the long day, knocked out! Only 6.5, 6, and 3 hr days left!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Where did ya stop?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Hagerstown, MD

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> Hagerstown, MD
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


81 through va can get really busy, bumper to bumper traffic in both lanes.
watch out for the crazy truckers.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@Peapaw, 81 through VA was clear as day, aside from a couple minor delays from accidents that I caught the tail end of clean up.... TN on the other hand...

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> @Peapaw, 81 through VA was clear as day, aside from a couple minor delays from accidents that I caught the tail end of clean up.... TN on the other hand...
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


That's unusual.


----------

